# Squishy Spot in My Lawn



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

Bare with me cause I have no clue about this stuff.

I just bought a house on an acre. There is a pretty large area right in the middle of the lot (25x25) that seems to be where the last HO of 50 years used to blow all the leaves to and let them rot. This also appears to be the area where the old septic leech fields are (not sure) 

The home was converted to city sewer about 10 years ago.

This also appears to be an area of run off from the lot on a hill to the left that slopes toward my lot.

The ground is really soft, when i stepped on it I sank about 2 - 3 inches.

The plan was to till it, grade and plant grass. Am I on the right track here.

How deep is the leech field usually buried? Could this be contributing to the soft ground?

Hope you all could follow that. 

TIA


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Na, most the soft is surface oriented. Septic will be around 36" deep, but it depends on the perk test before install.

Bob


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

Lets see a picture of the spot...


----------

